# Steel Crucible



## MathewW83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello all... I have what might be a stupid question but can you use a steel crucible to melt gold?


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 27, 2010)

No. You shouldn't. Pour your molten gold in a steel mold, yes.

Also, read the series of posts right here on TECHNIQUES: "Can You Melt In Mold". There you'll find the difference between a mold & a crucible.

Take care!

Phil


----------



## MathewW83 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am not trying to melt in a mold. I am asking if a Steel Crucible would work for melting gold.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 27, 2010)

No.Get a melting dish.They are pretty cheap.
Like this;
http://www.contenti.com/products/casting/170-710.html

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 27, 2010)

MathewW83 said:


> I am not trying to melt in a mold. I am asking if a Steel Crucible would work for melting gold.


Your question was answered by the first response. You were clearly (and rightfully) told _*NO*_.

So you'll understand the logic involved, molten metals are strong solvents of other metals. Molten gold will readily dissolve iron, contaminating the gold, plus gold is very eager to solder to iron, so you'd sustain losses that are unimaginable. 

Be forewarned-----if you respond to anyone on this forum with a sharp tongue, I will personally see to it that your stay here is brief. Be on your best behavior when you are on this forum. 

Harold


----------



## MathewW83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Not quite sure where I got a sharp tongue by clarifying a question but if it was taken that way sorry. I will no longer post here but will still visit good luck all and have a good day.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 27, 2010)

Mathew Harold was pointing out that your question was answered in your first reply with a suggestion you read a thread that would perhaps explain the reason and give you further insight, Harold has now explained the reason why it's a no no. This forum is constantly been asked questions that really are easy to research by reading Hoke and the forum handbook not to mention the search feature. Your second post suggested that you didn't believe the answer you received or chose to ignore it in the hope that a more favourable response would be forthcoming , we do like and expect good manners on here and your apology I'm sure will be accepted. Please read all you can on here and ask questions if you don't understand any thing you read , after trying the search function, help is here but self help is encouraged and you will learn much more if you understand the terminology.


----------



## MathewW83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok well there was no ill mannered comments made I may have misread the answer I thought he was saying I was trying to melt in a mold. All I did was clarify I am not sure where my manners became a problem I was not rude I did not call anyone a name so I am not sure why I am being threatened to be kicked out that is all but if it was seen as rude nothing I can do. Have a good guys and Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 27, 2010)

MathewW83 said:


> I am not sure why I am being threatened to be kicked out that is all but if it was seen as rude nothing I can do.


There is one thing you can do. Read the original response, which provided yet more information than you requested, albeit without providing a reason. The next move would have been to thank the respondent for his reply, not to reaffirm that you didn't ask "that question". That is clearly showing irritation at the response you received, and expressing no gratitude for the time devoted in answering your question, which you clearly ignored. That is easily interpreted as killing the messenger if the response you received was not to your liking. 

I have been on the internet long enough to know when a respondent is not behaving properly. It is commonplace for readers, elsewhere, to respond with acidic comments, often stooping to vulgarity. That clearly is not permitted on this forum. We have here a gathering of experienced people that are dedicating their time, free of charge, to the betterment of others that have a common interest in learning the art of refining precious metals---an art that has been jealously guarded and protected for years. To that end, we do our level best to insure that readers, here, are not belligerent, and show due and proper respect to all concerned. Said another way, we have established ground rules, which we intend to enforce. Whether your comment was intended to be controversial I may not know, but consider that it is not an acceptable response, again, on this forum. 

You are perfectly welcome to remain as an active participant-----as I said, you were forewarned---nothing more. If you find behaving in a manner that is in keeping with our expectations to be difficult, then remaining silent may be in your best interest. The choice is yours. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I am a slow typist (1 finger) and I wrote the below before I saw Harold's reply. I do not disagree with it, in fact I understand it. Perhaps I was just being more gentle (odd for me). Well for better or worse, here it is unedited.



Oh my goodness gracious, that is so very well put Nick.

If there was only a way to get people to read the forum for a few weeks before asking questions that have been asked (and answered) hundreds of times already. It wears on those that have great expertise to answer the same basic questions so many times.

It is easily understandable that once someone finds this forum they are exited and have a multitude of questions that they have been dying to have answered due to the (other than this forum) secretive nature of this business. If only they could stop for a moment and consider (before being offended) that perhaps someone else has had this same question in the past (we have a search window). 

Mathew, to the best of my knowledge everyone here is human. So please understand that when we see a new member that does not take good advice it can be tiresome. We often forget that outside of this forum there is so much disinformation that not only are second opinions required, but often after the 12th there is still no clarity, so a new member may not take the first advice they see. 

You could indeed ask a question here and get a bad answer, but rest assured you have found a place that has members of great knowledge that will make corrections promptly if bad advice is given. After you have spent some time here reading you will get a sense of this. While it is far from perfect it is worth looking at the number of posts a person has that is giving you advice. That does not mean that someone new may not be exceedingly knowledgeable, but it is a guide. 

To prove my point, you should look at our new moderators (4metals) first post. He knew more than most but was an unknown, so he was held to the hot iron as we have had our fair share of armchair “professionals” visit here. Needless to say, when he could back up his opening commentary with facts and clear expertise he was warmly welcomed.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MathewW83 (Aug 27, 2010)

Phil thank you for your time and I am sorry if my trying to clarify my question offended you in anyway. It was not an attack or any kind of bad manners. And if trying to clear up some, misguided confusion on my part, is rude then I guess my southern manners are not worth really a whole lot here. Again thank you and I will keep my confusion to my self from here on. Again sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Mathew!

You're very welcome. Sorry for the confusion. 
I'm changing tha cat converter on my daughter's car, but when I'm done I'll PM you. Don't quit. 8) 

Phil


----------



## nickvc (Aug 27, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Hi Mathew!
> 
> You're very welcome. Sorry for the confusion.
> I'm changing tha cat converter on my daughter's car, but when I'm done I'll PM you. Don't quit. 8)
> ...


There you go Mathew I told you your apology would be accepted...We are a nice crowd here but as I said manners matter , I believe your going to find your way here stay in touch.


----------



## MathewW83 (Aug 27, 2010)

nickvc said:


> philddreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mathew!
> ...



Thank you nick for your interest in this matter. Where as I do not believe I was rude in anyway me and phil have talked and we are all good. So as far as I am concerned this matter is closed for me. And again thank you for your input I do enjoy a good conversation. Have a good night.


----------



## Oz (Aug 28, 2010)

By all means, do not quit posting on open forum so all can benefit. I am not upset, I would think that we have all learned a bit of each other in this thread. It is all about keeping a smooth informative forum so all can benifit.


----------

